# dewalt collated gun issue



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

So today I got the chance to test out the dewalt collated screw gun and was really impressed with it until I tried to screw an internal. As soon as you put it on a slight angle the screw comes off the tip and the ones that don't, stick out about 5 to 10 mm. A real shame because apart from that I rated it as good as the hilti which I currently use. Has anybody had the same problem and if you have is there a way to get around it.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you can try this 

http://grabberman.com/ItemDetails.a...K304zwnHUwVGi3DBms5ye3F6CLOCYV0&itemid=SDN7D2


----------



## 2Board2Care (Nov 6, 2016)

My guys use the dewalt, and have the same issue. The nosepiece pulls off very easily and they do that to sink in those screws. I personally use the senco model because it has a rounded nose piece that allows for the angled installs. But I always keep a little 12v drill on my belt for the newbie's misses and for their corners they seem to miss/forget.


----------

